# First 20+ mile ride



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, I did my first 20+ miler during the beautiful weather NJ had on Saturday. Earlier in the week my Garmin Edge 510 arrived so I was able to track the ride. The device crashed twice on me. Once right before my ride started and also at the 25.46 mile mark while I stopped for a quick bite to eat. I turned it on but forgot to restart the live track until a mile into the ride. I'll look for a firmware update before my next ride but I was pretty happy with the device. 

Anyway about the ride, it felt really good, I made several stops to check google maps since I didn't really plan my route and also stopped in one of the local bike shops to top off a tire and buy a another spare tube. About 22 miles in my legs started to feel it, I think this was due to me not eating anything during the ride. I guess it's time to learn about nutrition.

Without seeing what my cadence was real-time I was really happy to have averaged 95rpm. After the ride I decided to make a few small adjustments like flipping the headand moving the seat forward slightly_(just tinkering really)_. The bike is a 2012 Specialized Allez Sport with Egg Beater pedals and an IMS seat and so far I love it!

Untitled by at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> About 22 miles in my legs started to feel it, I think this was due to me not eating anything during the ride.


I don't think so; it was due to you never having ridden 20 miles before. Your legs aren't used to it. They'll get there. Unless you start out starved, there's no reason to need to eat on a ride of that length with multiple stops.

I have a suggestion you may not like. Don't pay so much attention to the numbers while you're learning to ride the bike. Just ride. I'd even take the computer off the bike for a few rides. I know that's hard to do. I know we're all gearheads in one way or another, and I like gadgets, too, but I think too much attention to the numbers can get in the way of learning what is, ultimately, an athletic endeavor. It's about the bike.

Anyway, glad you're enjoying the new bike, and I'm very glad Spring is arriving. The weather here in Connecticut wasn't entirely beautiful this weekend, but it was good enough.


----------



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

Well your right, I don't like the idea of leaving the toys at home. It does make sense. I think I'll leave it on but create a slide that just has the Time of Day on it. Then look at what I did after the fact.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Good compromise; enjoy the ride, play with the data later.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree that unless you started out famished, it's more likely your legs were giving out more than you were running on empty.

Good job on your cadence, BTW. Also agree that it's not necessary to monitor it in real time, but being conscious of smoothing the pedal stroke will help your endurance.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> I don't think so; it was due to you never having ridden 20 miles before. Your legs aren't used to it. They'll get there. Unless you start out starved, there's no reason to need to eat on a ride of that length with multiple stops.
> 
> I have a suggestion you may not like. Don't pay so much attention to the numbers while you're learning to ride the bike. Just ride. I'd even take the computer off the bike for a few rides. I know that's hard to do. I know we're all gearheads in one way or another, and I like gadgets, too, but I think too much attention to the numbers can get in the way of learning what is, ultimately, an athletic endeavor. It's about the bike.
> 
> Anyway, glad you're enjoying the new bike, and I'm very glad Spring is arriving. The weather here in Connecticut wasn't entirely beautiful this weekend, but it was good enough.


I tend to get calf cramps if I don't drink enough, and sometimes even if I am drinking quite a bit, I still have the precursor to them which is a sign that I should back off a bit and up my cadence as well as drinking even more.

If this is the type of "hurt" you were talking about, up your fluids both before and during the ride and see if that helps.

I tend to agree that its because you were pushing the length of your ride into new territory. Before long you'll be able to go twice that distance without issue.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Great job on the new accomplishment! Feels good to set a new milestone, thanks for sharing. 

As was said, I doubt your legs were feeling it due to nutrition. When you start to run out of energy (often called bonking in the cycling community) you will know it. Frequently you will get light headed, confused, nauseous, or have trouble keeping your heart rate up. Strain in muscle groups is typically just physical shape that will get better as you improve with fitness. It may also indicate issues in hydration and/or electrolytes. But on a ride of that length with the weather cool it is not as likely either. Just to be sure make sure you drink plenty of water. Also do not forget that when exercising you need plenty of sodium, calcium, potassium, and magnesium. I frequently use Nuun tabs in my bottle, but your best bet is to get enough throughout the day via diet and supplements if needed.


----------



## lloydbraun (Nov 24, 2012)

First, congrats on your first 20. I've recently done the same for the first time. I'm new also, and on my first few rides, i'd keep check on the distance and just be shocked when my body was telling me i had ridden 10 miles, but i'd look down and have only gone a few. It didn't help that from my driveway was about a 1 mile steady climb that seemed to take everything out of me before i even got started. I remember thinking after my 1st couple of rides that i'd really screwed up buying a new bike. But within a few rides of paying no attention to the computer, rather just riding to enjoy the ride (like when i was a kid), i've gotten where i do a 18-20 mile loop with only one stop. And that stop is not out of necessity, rather to enjoy an uninterrupted drink and to soak up the sun. As weather and time constraints improve, i look forward to doing longer rides. As you state, don't focus on your computer and just enjoy the ride. See how you've performed/improved when you get home.


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread is inspirational to a new rider such as myself. Thank you for sharing your experience on the forum. Just this week, I have gone on my first four rides of my life on a road bike and so far, I am really enjoying it. All rides have been short, but that's been by design as I'm trying to learn my bike and allow my body to adjust to this sport. It also didn't help that my first two rides were done at 5:30 am in 23 degree (F) weather! Hooray for spring around the corner in Illinois! Hopefully I'll be "+1" in the 20+ mile category by the end of next week.


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Haagis58 said:


> This thread is inspirational to a new rider such as myself. Thank you for sharing your experience on the forum. Just this week, I have gone on my first four rides of my life on a road bike and so far, I am really enjoying it. All rides have been short, but that's been by design as I'm trying to learn my bike and allow my body to adjust to this sport. It also didn't help that my first two rides were done at 5:30 am in 23 degree (F) weather! Hooray for spring around the corner in Illinois! Hopefully I'll be "+1" in the 20+ mile category by the end of next week.


Due to weather and time constraints, it took me longer than planned to go my first 20+ miles on a ride. I went on a nice 27 mile ride last Saturday and it felt great, I wasn't even sore the next day. Then I went for a much shorter, 10 mile ride last night; it was 82 degrees (F) and very windy...I am sore today for the first time after riding...the wind made me pay.


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

I am taking advantage of the work on the Brown line in Chicago to ride to work. Makes for a great end of the day ride on the lake front.


----------



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words and suggestions. I've advances some since my first 20+ miler. I've not had the time to try for better distances but the ride frequency has gone up. I now commute to work and back 3-5 times a week. If it's not raining and 40*+ I'll ride to work. Its only about 7 miles each way with a 1/2 hour train ride but if I man up and skip the train its 18-22 miles depending on my route. I'm taking the 22 mile route home today and think that will be the plan moving further.

I've also volunteered as a ride martial for the 5 Boro ride this weekend so 40 SLOW miles will happen.

Flat tires have been bumming me out. I've had 3 punctures and a snake bite. I'm almost ready to get some Gatorskins. My current tires are 23c Michelin Pro3’s. I've also dropped 10lbs since I started pedaling and my energy level has skyrocketed! I've started running again and have signed up for a triathlon at the end of the month. It’s had such a positive effect on me that my father has decided to give it a go! He just purchased his first road bike! I NEVER! EVER! Though I would live to see this day! Now I need to keep motivating him!


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

you definitely need to ditch the pro3's, they're great riding tires but awful flat protection. (keep em however for your next crit ride). the gatorskins will do you good. 

i'm loving the story of your progress. very cool!


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

If you don't mind my asking, how old are you? I looked at your Garmin page, and noticed your heart-rate was in the 160-180 range much of the ride. Unless you're in your teens or early 20's, that's pretty high. You might want to ease off a bit and try somewhat lower gears. You might also want to check out one of a number of books on using HR data for training purposes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Sause said:


> My current tires are 23c Michelin Pro3’s.


Unless you're very light, consider getting some 25mm wide tires. They're so much more forgiving than 23's and more comfortable (at the correct pressures). Continental 4-Season would be great for you.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Great job.I remember my first ride was 15 miles and I felt like I had just won the TDF! If you can, do that same route over and over to see what kind of progress you can make. Or try adding 10-20% to your distance. Drink lots of water and add electrolytes when the distances increase. At 30 miles+ bring a snack - when you bonk you will know it! You may be surprised at how quickly you can improve. Good speed and cadence for a new rider!

As far as heart rate see your doctor. everyone is different. I am 43 and I can have a 175bpm average for 4-5 hours for a longer ride. also strava's calorie count is a little more realistic


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

dnice said:


> you definitely need to ditch the pro3's, they're great riding tires but awful flat protection. (keep em however for your next crit ride). the gatorskins will do you good.
> 
> i'm loving the story of your progress. very cool!


Awful flat protection...lol. I ride them and Pro4's exclusively, ride lots, and can't remember the last flat. 

That being said, they are race tires.....If its me and I'm commuting in the city, I'd get some heavier al season tires in 25's. 

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

regnaD kciN said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how old are you? I looked at your Garmin page, and noticed your heart-rate was in the 160-180 range much of the ride. Unless you're in your teens or early 20's, that's pretty high. You might want to ease off a bit and try somewhat lower gears. You might also want to check out one of a number of books on using HR data for training purposes.


Disagree.....heart rate is very individual. I'm 57, and my personal zone 2 upper limit is 160.......ride for hours at that rate. I've seen 200 in the last year. 

I agree w the other poster who suggested he have an md do a ramped stress test to find his personal zones. 

Len


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

As others said way to go !! yeah, yeah, and yep !! The calfs will get stronger. I also felt some frustration when my cell phone gps lost a few rides but I realized as others have pointed out, enjoy the pain, I mean ride !!!

Side spin to _Quien lo sabe_

I finished a 64-mile with a lot of climb, 4,700 feet according to my gps and a lot of rough road with unseen cracks, holes and spine bashing slams even at modest 15-20 mph speeds. Last part of the ride was not nice and flouncey.

Now I understand this comfort thing.

Do the wider rims really matter ?

I weigh 217/211/196/190 and now 186 lbs. Can't afford a new rig but I could re-build my wheels with new, wider rims, if they offer a realistic improvement in recreational cross country ride comfort. I am using Forte light tires at 100 psi front and back. The Wheels are Neuvation R28 something and they are keepers.


----------



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

regnaD kciN said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how old are you? I looked at your Garmin page, and noticed your heart-rate was in the 160-180 range much of the ride. Unless you're in your teens or early 20's, that's pretty high. You might want to ease off a bit and try somewhat lower gears. You might also want to check out one of a number of books on using HR data for training purposes.


27 so my BPM is not too far off. A little higher then I would like but hey, that is why I'm cycling.


----------



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> Unless you're very light, consider getting some 25mm wide tires. They're so much more forgiving than 23's and more comfortable (at the correct pressures). Continental 4-Season would be great for you.


170lbs at the moment. The local bike shop said run 120psi all the time. I was running lower like 110 f 100 r. So far 120psi seems to be working well.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sause said:


> 170lbs at the moment. The local bike shop said run 120psi all the time. I was running lower like 110 f 100 r. So far 120psi seems to be working well.


The bike shop was wrong and you were right... almost. You want ~110r and ~90-100f. 

Bicycle tire pressure calculator


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Sause said:


> 170lbs at the moment. The local bike shop said run 120psi all the time. I was running lower like 110 f 100 r. So far 120psi seems to be working well.


That's not such great advice from the shop. If your roads are such that you need 120 psi to prevent pinch flats, you'd really benefit from bigger tires, as Mike suggested. With 25 mm tires you might be able to run 90f /100r or in that range, and be much more comfortable (and faster, because you'd be cornering more securely).


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Sause said:


> 170lbs at the moment. The local bike shop said run 120psi all the time. I was running lower like 110 f 100 r. So far 120psi seems to be working well.


I would consider 120psi to be ridiculous. Try 85f, 90-95 rear. The pneumatic tire was designed to work for us and not against us.

If, for some reason, you *need* 120psi then you need more tire volume. Much more.


----------



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

I think I mentioned it before but I do plan to get some Gatorskins and they will probably be 25c. I've had no problems running 120PSI in the Pro3's. No Flats and plenty of cornering grip. So Far.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sause said:


> I've had no problems running 120PSI in the Pro3's. No Flats and plenty of cornering grip. So Far.


Plus you get the benefit of extra bouncing and vibration.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Sause said:


> I think I mentioned it before but I do plan to get some Gatorskins and they will probably be 25c. I've had no problems running 120PSI in the Pro3's. No Flats and plenty of cornering grip. So Far.


But you get no comfort either and lots of energy goes to waste by propelling you vertically. Lack of comfort is draining on a long ride.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

That'll all work. If you look at the training recommendations for any multi-day ride (where Ride the Rockies, which I did in 2009, is a good example) the progression is always from low miles/low frequency gradually upwards to high miles/high frequency with a taper before the event.

As someone else mentioned, ask yourself why miles and numbers are important. I ride because I like it and it's good off season dryland for the ski racing season (especially this year, when I am rehabbing a knee I dinged in a DH race). I also like doing one day and multi-day events, and I want to ride them strongly and at tempo instead of just limping to the finish line...so I think about what my rides are leading up to.

Re punctures, I also ride with Michelin Pro3 23 cms and I love them. In Colorado, we have tons of thorns, especially in the spring, and I was getting flats every other ride. I put in a set of Mr. Tuffys, and haven't had a problem since...




Sause said:


> Thanks for the kind words and suggestions. I've advances some since my first 20+ miler. I've not had the time to try for better distances but the ride frequency has gone up. I now commute to work and back 3-5 times a week. If it's not raining and 40*+ I'll ride to work. Its only about 7 miles each way with a 1/2 hour train ride but if I man up and skip the train its 18-22 miles depending on my route. I'm taking the 22 mile route home today and think that will be the plan moving further.
> 
> I've also volunteered as a ride martial for the 5 Boro ride this weekend so 40 SLOW miles will happen.
> 
> Flat tires have been bumming me out. I've had 3 punctures and a snake bite. I'm almost ready to get some Gatorskins. My current tires are 23c Michelin Pro3’s. I've also dropped 10lbs since I started pedaling and my energy level has skyrocketed! I've started running again and have signed up for a triathlon at the end of the month. It’s had such a positive effect on me that my father has decided to give it a go! He just purchased his first road bike! I NEVER! EVER! Though I would live to see this day! Now I need to keep motivating him!


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Sause said:


> 170lbs at the moment. The local bike shop said run 120psi all the time. I was running lower like 110 f 100 r. So far 120psi seems to be working well.


I run 80f and 100r in my 700x23 tires. I am 153lbs and the 80f is to cut some harshness and keep the bike fresh. 100r is to carry the weight and seems to do fine. It handles as well as 100/100, but is alot more forgiving.


----------



## mk.ultra (May 12, 2013)

Congrats, I just did my first 70 mile ride on Friday 

Training for a 4 day long 280 mile bike trip, I needed some recovery time today but I should be golden soon!


----------



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

It keeps getting better, I did my first Triathlon last weekend. Failed miserably during the 1/4 mile (56* ocean) swim but the 6.5m bike and 5k run I did very well. Overall I had a blast!

I'm doing the _*Ride to Montauk *_this weekend. I've chosen the 104 mile route to do with a friend. I'm finding it hard to find time for the long rides so this should be alot of fun!

I upgraded the tires to Pro4 Service course. I was forced into this when I was cut off on my commute to the train station 2-3 week ago. I was hard on the brakes and inches from his hood. I managed to avoid him but wore the rear tread off in a spot. The Pro4's feel softer then the Pro3's at the same pressure and the grip seems to be about the same. IDK how much faster they actually roll but I like the feel.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Sause said:


> I'm doing the _*Ride to Montauk *_this weekend. I've chosen the 104 mile route to do with a friend. I'm finding it hard to find time for the long rides so this should be alot of fun!


If you haven't been doing a lot of long rides it's probably going to be a lot of purgatory.


----------



## Sause (Feb 1, 2013)

The Ride to Mantauk was not that bad. Just less than 110 miles and we averaged 16.9mph. We missed the first stop so did 50 right off the bat but stopped at each stop that followed.

I had a little bit of pain in my right knee at 50 miles, it got pretty bad at 75 miles but 4 Advil solved that and I was fine the rest of the way. Today it’s a little sore and just needs some rest.

It was a good event overall, the only bad part was the bike transport. My rear triangle got knicked up and my front wheel's decals got messed up. It looks like the decals protected the actual rim. My buddy had much worse luck and his carbon frame was scuffed up in several areas. I’ll do the ride again but I will transport my own bike next time.


----------

